# TV Sanyo de 20" Modelo CLP 2050 se ve de color sepia



## walter leonardo (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola  a todos.

Bueno mi problema es que mi TV se pone mayormente de ese color sepia aveces y otras veces muy pocas se pone de color normal y puedo ver la TV sin problemas.

Cual seria la falla a ese problema o en que lugar deberia buscar el problema dentro de la TV para repararlo?

Bueno aqui voy a poner unas capturas de como se ve mi TV, pareciera que estoy viendo una TV de antes, antigua .

















Listo eso es todo, espero una ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## jesust (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola walter leonardo:
Haz una prueba, les das golpecitos al TV y si cambia el color de la imagen es que hay algun componente mal soldado o soldadura en mal estado. Repasa las soldaduras del modulo RGB y alrededores ( o bien todas las soldaduras que veas "sospechosas" ) con un soldador y estaño nuevo. Suele quedar bien casi siempre.
Saludos


----------



## walter leonardo (Ene 13, 2010)

Ya le di golpesitos y no pasa, pero igual de todas formas revisare las soldaduras aver como queda.

Mañana comentare como me fue.

Alguna otra idea de lo que pueda ser?


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 14, 2010)

verifica los voltajes de salida de color del circuito integrado de la jungla, salida de color, asi tambien que esten presentes en la base del cinescopio, en los catodos.si es a transistores la salida de color, verificar en la base, si es de circuito inegrado, verifica el numero de este en internet, el pin de entrada. el voltaje varia entre 2,5 a 3 vcd.


----------



## castro (Ene 14, 2010)

revisa los transisitores que excitan los catodos de la pantalla; principalmente el que maneja el color azul (blue); tambien los reostato asociados a estos elementos.

y bien por subir las fotos.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola muchachos.

Bueno revise las soldaduras de la placa y de la placa donde estan los catodos del tubo (TRC) y encontre unas soldaduras viejas que no hacian buen contacto, entonces empece a soldar todas esas soldaduras viejas, y dañadas y tambien otras debiles para reforzar la soldadura.

Hace 2 horas que tengo la TV prendida y esta funcionando todo bien con los colores reales sin ningun problema asta ahora.

Menos mal que anda todo bien porque sino tenia que revisar el transistor que se encarga de amplificar el color y si estaba en mal estado de seguro me iba a salir caro porque es bastante grande el transistor .

Parece que el problema era la soldadura, bueno cualquier cosa si falla les comunico.

Gracias a los que me dieron una respuesta, ahora estoy aprendiendo un poco mas .


----------

